# Barrel trimmer for pen turners



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is what I would like someone to make if the pictures make sense.


A barrel trimmer on a 2 morse tapper

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here is a barrel trimmer minus the shaft that usually goes in the chuck of a drill

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you can buy a nice set for about 35 bucks with different shafts
Pen Barrel Trimming System By Peachtree Woodworking PW7116 - Amazon.com
i bought a set like this
im sure it would cost some to get it to you but anyway


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> you can buy a nice set for about 35 bucks with different shafts
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Barrel-Trimming-System-Peachtree-Woodworking/dp/B0049RBY8M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356578046&sr=8-2&keywords=barrel+trimmer
> i bought a set like this
> im sure it would cost some to get it to you but anyway


That is the kind of thing I'm after but I want it on a 2MT. I would also like the cutting edges to be 4 or 8 sides carbide cutters that can be rotated and changed

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like something like that too. It would make cleaning up the ends a lot easier.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dave, switch glues and you won't have to clean so much


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Dave, switch glues and you won't have to clean so much


Not worried about the glue as it cleans up real easy, however I am interested in what glue you might be using. 

I prepare anything upto 50 blanks at a go so I would like this custom tool for speed and durability. Would like to be sharpening / honing it less often.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I use medium CA glue. Usually do 10-20 pens at a time but bought a nice carbide tipped trimmer (Whiteside I believe) and do em on the drill press. Hold em steady with some channel lock pliers. Gets em done pretty quick.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> I use medium CA glue. Usually do 10-20 pens at a time but bought a nice carbide tipped trimmer (Whiteside I believe) and do em on the drill press. Hold em steady with some channel lock pliers. Gets em done pretty quick.


I have used a Jacobs chuck in the lathe with the trimmer in the chuck. With lathe running I clean up the blanks holding them by hand. I can do them pretty quick this way. So far it has worked well but the chuck is slightly off centre (bent) and has wobbled loose a couple of times. I would like to dispense with the chuck. 

If the ca glue gets inside the tube does it clean up easy enough?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Cleans up easy so long as you have the right sized shaft on the trimmer.


----------

